
Ask HN: Google Adwords Help? - bbling
Anyone know how to make Google Adwords spend more of my money faster? (without dramatically increasing max cpc). I keep waiting days for it to ramp up impressions and my daily budget is like 100x what it&#x27;s spent so far. I did have it working well, but I maybe added some keywords and it dramatically slowed down in showing impressions on my ads. Also have it on search and display ads. Any Google Adwords experts?
======
ak47surve
You may want to try "Accelerated" ad delivery. More info here -
[https://support.google.com/adwords/answer/2404248?hl=en](https://support.google.com/adwords/answer/2404248?hl=en)

